# GSG Offers Video For Sewing On Moisture Management Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from GSG shows how to embroider on moisture management and dry-wicking materials with minimal puckering and pulling. Embroidery expert Liz Beavers demonstrates a technique for meeting the sewing challenges posed by these popular fabrics. Watch as she shows how cutaway performance backing in conjunction with tearaway waffle fire-retardant backing can be used to address these issues. 

You’ll see how the backings can be combined to provide stability while allowing these thin, stretchy fabrics to move freely. This sets the stage for flat, clean sewing. The video takes you through the process step by step from stabilizing the garment and choosing the correct ballpoint needle to removing the backing for smooth, fuzz-free embroidery that doesn’t pull the fabric. 

Check out the free video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWRC07k9OKI to learn how to master sewing on moisture management fabrics.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com


----------

